
Ask HN: How to accept payments globally as a business in Sub Saharan Africa? - reg29
I have worked over a year on a small side project and I&#x27;m ready to launch it. Only thing blocking is I can&#x27;t use Stripe or even Paypal to accept payments. I was aware of this obstacle when I started but I was hoping that by the time I would be done, Stripe would open in my region.<p>So my question is, did anybody (not necessarily from Africa) find the same difficulty in launching their business ? How did you go about it ?<p>PS : My customers will be mostly from the US and Europe.<p>Thanks
======
albatross83
if nothing works, you can try bitcoin.

